# A few late waxstock pics!



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Thought I'd upload my pics on here to add to the selection.

Really enjoyed the show and seeing all the different cars and spending hours speaking with all the different detailers/companies that were there.

heres my pics;

























this car won best in show, chap won £500 and loads of products etc... lucky sod.



car was absolutely amazing though could have eaten off it was so clean!

























my car;

































cleanest van ive ever seen.

smart how theyve managed to get the numberplate to match the business etc 















two pics for the lads...





Myself and ben then met up after the show and convoyed home together, lots of pop and bangs, scared motorists :lol: and a little photoshoot together of the two gleaming burgs!









































Hope you all enjoyed it too!

Rolls


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

oh and what i managed to spend my money on during the day....










oh and a couple of pics of the clean up of my car


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rubbish pics and dirty car


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Some great shots and I just love that mk1 Escort :thumb:
Just one question... Exactly what part of your ride do you clean with Budweiser 

All the best
Ben


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Some great pics there ..
I'm not surprised you went home and cleaned your wheels, we knocked down heavily on dirty wheel barrels and I had wash my hands constantly ..


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

He hasn't put the picture where we are chilling in my loving room whilst sealing and polishing the wheels :lol:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you, I was hoping that someone had taken pictures of the Jaguar as I forgot to take my Camera.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

SBM said:


> Some great shots and I just love that mk1 Escort :thumb:
> Just one question... Exactly what part of your ride do you clean with Budweiser
> 
> All the best
> Ben


Cheers
The beer is my pre wash  lmao



dooka said:


> Some great pics there ..
> I'm not surprised you went home and cleaned your wheels, we knocked down heavily on dirty wheel barrels and I had wash my hands constantly ..


Thanks again. 
Oh no the cleaning was before the show. They were pristine at the show (I hope) as spent all Saturday cleaning them!! So I hope I got full marks for my weeks (minus curbing) lol



Kimo73 said:


> He hasn't put the picture where we are chilling in my loving room whilst sealing and polishing the wheels :lol:


Needed to get out the sun though haha



ted11 said:


> Thank you, I was hoping that someone had taken pictures of the Jaguar as I forgot to take my Camera.


Was a lovely car!! I wish I'd have taken even more pics on the day but was too busy admiring all people's work etc


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I love that scirocco


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Swear I never noticed you take this many pics :lol:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Wingnuts said:


> I love that scirocco


Agreed!!



Kimo73 said:


> Swear I never noticed you take this many pics :lol:


Ah there ya go! We're in your own world admiring cars and spending money haha


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Rollini said:


>


I don't seem to have this in my collection, I see it's deployed via a snowfoam lance what dilution are are you using !!!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

essjay said:


> I don't seem to have this in my collection, I see it's deployed via a snowfoam lance what dilution are are you using !!!!


Use it straight for best results


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

> in my loving room


Oh Aye


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Jacktdi said:


> Oh Aye


:lol:

Lmfao


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Good job he's not on the other forum or id have been trolled to death over that


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

dooka said:


> Some great pics there ..
> I'm not surprised you went home and cleaned your wheels, we knocked down heavily on dirty wheel barrels and I had wash my hands constantly ..


That be my Burg! However moving in our first house 3 days before getting a car to a show proves quite difficult!

My apologies for getting your hands dirty........


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Where have all the pics gone.......:thumb:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

littlejack said:


> Where have all the pics gone.......:thumb:


:\ I don't even know!! Silly photbucket being a pain in the **** by the looks of things!  sorry


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Wingnuts said:


> I love that scirocco


Me to it was awsome :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Rollini said:


> : I don't even know!! Silly photbucket being a pain in the **** by the looks of things!  sorry


Gutting


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Got too many pics in folder or suttin maybe


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

get a flickr account -much easier


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

littlejack said:


> Gutting


Me too! 



Kimo73 said:


> Got too many pics in folder or suttin maybe


Just these photos. Started up a new account the other day for them



nogrille said:


> get a flickr account -much easier


Gonna have to so that I think


----------



## GreyUm (Jul 13, 2013)

too many people looking at the pics  Sadly can't see them. Might have a monthly limit....


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

GreyUm said:


> too many people looking at the pics  Sadly can't see them. Might have a monthly limit....


Silly photo bucket  too popular for their liking!


----------



## dread (Apr 30, 2010)

Those piccys at Waxstock has got my Dodo Juices flowing.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh they're back! Yaaaay


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Great pics was gutted i missed it but next year i will be there..


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

turbom said:


> Great pics was gutted i missed it but next year i will be there..


Cheers.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

some great pics there fella and looked like a great day out.
and im loving the last two pics very nice lol
liking the caddy van on the porch rims


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

bazz said:


> some great pics there fella and looked like a great day out.
> and im loving the last two pics very nice lol
> liking the caddy van on the porch rims


Cheers matey  
Loved that! I'm sure it won something but can't remember what


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

some great pics... Now I've finally got to see them


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

littlejack said:


> some great pics... Now I've finally got to see them


Thanks.

Yeah looks like photbucket wanted you to wait it out. Haha


----------

